# 14' Porta-bote w/ an 9.8 HP Motor



## RetroYellow

Hello folks,

My father and I have been thinking of getting this boat and motor combo. So, I'd be grateful to get some input from any boaters on whether or not this outfit (or any similar sized boat) would be safe to get out to and fish around the islands of the CBBT. What kind of minimum conditions would keep us from taking it out on inshore waters?

More info on the boat and motor:
http://porta-bote.com/14pb.htm
http://www.nissanmarine.com/PRODUCTS/9_8_4.html

And here's a video of the boat being setup:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4S2adpG0ps

TIA!

RY.


----------



## jhmorgan

I would give that idea a resounding no. I have seen people in jon boats that size at the islands, but I would not feel even remotely safe doing so in a portable boat. Even if it was relatively calm, boat traffic, wakes, winds whipping up etc would have me damn near terrified. Consider the recent deaths of boaters over the last few months out there as well....


----------



## Out Sick

Oh Hell No! You wouldn't have any business out there in that. The last two fellas that came down from NOVA were in an aluminum jon that was 14' with a 9.9. are not with us anymore. And they died on a night when the water was flat as board. The current out there rips and even when its flat when you cross a tideline in something like that as go from relatively no current to ripping current that water will turn that bow 45 degrees to port or starboard on you in second and you can loosed control quickly. I imagine that is what happened to the other guys. I bet that thing don't even have a bilge. Keep looking, I wouldn't even fish the M & M in something that small. You got the right idea by asking before you buy, safety first and be carefull with whatever you end up getting.


----------



## drawinout

I keep telling people these tin cans are no good on open water.. Some people keep telling me their fine, but for some reason, people keep killing themselves in them.. So far the only aluminum boats I've seen that I like are the ones the Coast Guard have, but that's a whole different ball game.


----------



## OBX Jay

RetroYellow said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> My father and I have been thinking of getting this boat and motor combo. So, I'd be grateful to get some input from any boaters on whether or not this outfit (or any similar sized boat) would be safe to get out to and fish around the islands of the CBBT. What kind of minimum conditions would keep us from taking it out on inshore waters?
> 
> More info on the boat and motor:
> http://porta-bote.com/14pb.htm
> http://www.nissanmarine.com/PRODUCTS/9_8_4.html
> 
> And here's a video of the boat being setup:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4S2adpG0ps
> 
> TIA!
> 
> RY.


You have received very good advice.

Now let me share some personal experience: I took my 16’ aluminum bass boat to the MMBT one spring day – WAY inshore from the CBBT, It was nice in the morning and forecast to be that way all day. I fished till about 11am when the wind started to kick up. No storm clouds, just wind. In about 30 minutes there were 3’ plus whitecaps rolling across the bay.  I was glad they were rolling in the same direction as the boat landing, but still I put on my life jacket on prayed all the way in. I never did that again. Oh, sold that boat and bought a much bigger boat (on the P&S Marketplace by the way).

If you want to get that boat stay inside Lynnhaven inlet or small waters like that. I would hate to read about you and your father in the paper for any reason other than a big fish. Good luck.


----------



## ledweightII

NO!!! I've got a 16ft aluminum V-hull that I shouldnt take out sometimes. Besides the winds change quickly.


----------



## captmikestarrett

For a small lake maybe but I have seen those boats collapse with 1 foot seas. 

Capt Mike


----------



## RetroYellow

Thanks guys, I appreciate all of your input! I'm a pre-newbie boater so all of this is great insight for me before my foray into boating. Part of the reason I assumed the 14' bote would've been fine is because of the reports in which I see kayakers fishing off the CBBT islands.

So then, what type and size of boat (at minimum) would you consider to be safe enough under typical conditions to take to the CBBT, inlets and other inshore wrecks? Examples with specific brands and models are welcome. 

RY.


----------



## Out Sick

I use an 18ft CC Sea Pro with a deep V and a self bailing cockpit. And honestly, I wouldn't be out there in anything smaller. I still get beat up and wet in that. I'd much rather have a 21ft + If I had a bimini top and curtains it would help but thats another few thousand dollars I don't have. You want something with a deep V, don't listen to the guys who say get a carolina skiff, you may as well get what you were looking at. They don't bail water either and have a bilge the size of 1 gallon milk jug and that flat bottom will throw spray everywhere and beat you to death. You may want to look at the Lowe boats, they are aluminum so you could run up and down the rivers near home and knock stumps and still take it in the bay. Possibly check them out.


----------



## basstardo

Out Sick said:


> I use an 18ft CC Sea Pro with a deep V and a self bailing cockpit. And honestly, I wouldn't be out there in anything smaller. I still get beat up and wet in that. I'd much rather have a 21ft + If I had a bimini top and curtains it would help but thats another few thousand dollars I don't have. You want something with a deep V, don't listen to the guys who say get a carolina skiff, you may as well get what you were looking at. They don't bail water either and have a bilge the size of 1 gallon milk jug and that flat bottom will throw spray everywhere and beat you to death. You may want to look at the Lowe boats, they are aluminum so you could run up and down the rivers near home and knock stumps and still take it in the bay. Possibly check them out.


You wuss.  A real man would fish the shoals in the Portabote, and catch more drum than you in a stinky Sea Pro to boot! 

In all seriousness, a skiff will beat your teeth out of your head. Get a V-hull, preferably a deep-V. I wouldn't go out of the inlet in one of those boats.


----------



## SnapperHunter26

a friend of mine had the portabote thing...we tried it once...we were on the water 5 minutes, went back to the dock and got rid of it...biggest waste of money ever, in so many ways. I personally like the makos, or pro-lines, but they are not cheap, if you want cheap, get a sea fox. But you get what you pay for, remember that.


----------



## ketch69

A folding boat? 


DEAN


----------



## sand flea

In terms of portables, Zodiacs are nice, but they're really expensive.

Porta-boats are fine for fishing freshwater lakes, but I wouldn't risk it in open water.


----------



## captmikestarrett

For CBBT hire a guide. 

Cost less than owning a boat.
Never have to wash it.
Never have to tow it.
Never have to pay insurance. 
Never have to repair it.
Better chance of catching fish. 
In most cases never need to buy tackle. 
Can do 10 trips a year and it will still cost less than even the cheapest boat. 

Capt Mike


----------



## Jackman1950

I agree with Cpt Mike. Went out with DD last year, nice cobia and Steve Gwin last week, 43" drum!Only way to fly. Capt Mike, where you located? PM me, might be able to set something up for late June. Depends on wifes surgery but please PM me some details. Please cc Rockfish1 he'll be coming up from NC.


----------

